# antivir found trojan horse TR/Agent.376539



## boogeyman (Oct 16, 2006)

hi everyone! 1st time posting here, hope you can help.
turned on my laptop tonite and antivir popped up a message that pandora recovery exe was infected with TR/Agent.376539, a trojan horse. of course i quarantined it, then another one popped up indicating pandora uninstall exe had same thing...again quarentined it.scanned the puter and nothing else found. a few confusing things to me are; i've had this program installed for about a month and no problem till tonite..also, i googled TR/Agent.376539 and found nothing. i also searched it on many antivirus sites including antivir's and came up with no results. i went to download.com, where i originaly downloaded it, and as soon as i hit the download now button, antivir popped up saying it was infected with TR/Agent.376539. ok, so it's infected...now how do i uninstall the program with uninstall exe quarentined?
thanks!
boogeyman


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi boogeyman, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

It sounds as though you have something rather sinister on your computer, so:...

I recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------

